# Cape Cod versus Outer NC Outer Banks



## May mom (Jan 27, 2010)

Wanting to maybe do a beach vacation this summer.  Realize that it may be too late to actually trade in so I would rent.  But I've never been to either location.  Which one is better?  Which has more stuff to do that isn't just the beach?  Just for info, I love the look and feel of Hilton Head (love Sea Pines) but like the action that Virginia Beach offers.  I love the beach, my dh hates the beach/heat, dd is 5 and is extremely spirited,  mom is 79 and will go with the flow.  Any thoughts please!  Thanks.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 28, 2010)

*I think I'm biased perhaps and I only have the one experience up North*

I've lived in Virginia all my life.  I grew up going to the Outer Banks (2 hrs away) and have been going down there ever since.  I am 40 minutes to Virginia Beach.  I love Hilton Head (going this summer!).  We went up to Cape Cod summer before last and visited a couple of beaches up there.

Personally, I much prefer the Outer Banks beaches to Cape Cod beaches.

I don't consider my husband a beach lover either, but he is happy going to Hilton Head and the Outer Banks because there are other diversions.  That said, there are many other diversions on the Cape other than the beaches.  It will be much hotter South than North.

The Outer Banks has built up considerably over the years; however, it is a more natural area than Virginia Beach--no boardwalk, music stages, etc.

There are lighthouses, the Wright Brothers Memorial, Jockey's Ridge (largest sand dune on the East Coast--great for climbing, exploring and watching hang gliders), The Lost Colony theater production, the Wild horses of Corolla, miniature golf and more.


----------



## e.bram (Jan 28, 2010)

From MD you are closer to Outer Banks than the Cape. You have a better chance of getting a beach front resort. (very few at the Cape)


----------



## JUDIE25 (Jan 28, 2010)

We love the Cape.  But the other advantage to you in picking the OB over the Cape is that at the Cape there are many more units larger than 1 BR.  On the Cape most of the units are studio or 1 BR.

Outer banks has lots of 2 BR or larger units.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 28, 2010)

I've never been to the Outer Banks but did go to the Cape last year and there was tons of things to do other than the beach.

All the restaurants were great and you are close enough to Plymouth and Boston to visit there as well.  

I'd love to go back and see everything we missed.

The room was very small for a "1 bedroom".  We stayed at Smugglers Inn on the beach and it was a great location but a teenie tiny "1 bedroom".  

Honestly to me it was a studio with sliding doors.  Definetely not a 1 bedroom by Florida standards which I am used to.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Jan 28, 2010)

The one big difference that I see as an owner at both CC & OBX vs VB, is that the beach front  of CC & OBX are not occupied with high rise buildings as VB is.. CC & OBX are in a more natural setting, read less developers' activity. No board walks or amusement parks at CC & OBX but still with plenty to do. You will not find any luxury or big name timeshares at either. On CC, more of the TS are converted motels, not that there is anything wrong with that, and very few are beach front. On OBX, most were built as timeshares, a few converted motels, and most offer beachfront units. 

If antiquing is your thing, I bet it would take a week to visit all the antique shops on CC, not so on OBX. There are numerous golf courses on CC, less so on OBX. Both offer excellent seafood dining. Both are very crowded in the summer. I believe that OBX offers more non-timeshare rentals; this is from my observation while driving on OBX and seeing all the _for rent_ signs on houses. 

I like them both and that's why I use them each year.



SBtS


----------

